# Zidane vom Haus Sevens



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Today I got the pleasant suprise of seeing a really beautiful GSD (sable in color). His name was Onyx, and he was the son of Zidane vom Haus Sevens. 

G Zidane vom Haus Sevens pedigree information - German shepherd dog

I don't know much about Zidane (except I believe he may be Belgian or East German?), but Onxy was absolutely stunning.

Onyx had a beautiful block head, shorter snout, nice stocky/muscular build, very confident and layed back. 

LOL, one of the Vet techs said she thought he had Akita in him:rolleyes2::rolleyes2:

If anyone is ever interested in this line, at least from looks alone, very beautiful.

He reminded me alot of Puck Vom Grafental:wub:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Puck is one of my absolute favorites! What kennel is Onyx from?


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Jane, the owner said Onyx came from Alabama K9.

The websight seems to be down, it seems to have been down now, for awhile.

Yes, Puck is one of my favorites as well


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think there was an issue with that kennel...


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I really like Puck. I go to the Spartanville site all the time 

Ike has a little bit of Haus Seven in him. Grandfather on mother's side is Zygo, Zidane's full brother.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I've met Zidane and several offspring. They all had that big head, but not DDR. Very high prey/ball drive. Nice rich colors.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

onyx'girl said:


> I think there was an issue with that kennel...


Jane, do you know what the issue was?


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

gagsd said:


> I've met Zidane and several offspring. They all had that big head, but not DDR. Very high prey/ball drive. Nice rich colors.


Mary, no DDR at all in the bloodline?

Does the Belgian produce bigger heads?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have good friend in Ala. that has seen Zidane and many of his progeny. He is a really nice dog from the description of my friend who knows dogs. Said his temperament is not only good but exceptional.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

cliffson1 said:


> I have good friend in Ala. that has seen Zidane and many of his progeny. He is a really nice dog from the description of my friend who knows dogs. Said his temperament is not only good but exceptional.


Onyx had a superb temperament, you would have liked him.

This place appears to have some pups from Zidane.

Home, NorrisNK9 Shepherds, German Shepherds,Alabama kennel,European


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Zidane's sire has DDR and Czech lines (his dam is Czech) mixed with some west German working. Zidane's dam was from West German lines. 

Don't forget the dog you saw also had a mother.  The few Zidane's kids I have seen have been down right ugly so the mother can play a big part in how a dog looks.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Lisa,
How ugly were they? Uglier than a mud fence? Uglier than a sack of hammers? LOL


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

My puppy is Zidane's grandson..he is 16 weeks old...it's nice to hear people say that Zidane has a good temperament as I have heard that he can be handler aggressive (although thankfully my pup seems to be soft as mud!)


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

People say a lot of things just talk on the internet really...looks like he is a gorgeous dog


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

JasperLoki said:


> Mary, no DDR at all in the bloodline?
> 
> Does the Belgian produce bigger heads?


Just a little DDR in Zidane himself. I don't believe that the progeny I saw had DDR through the dams.
One comment is that 2 that I have seen have wicked eyes Very light and very wolfish.


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

JasperLoki said:


> He reminded me alot of Puck Vom Grafental:wub:


Why is Puck Vom Grafental such a favorite? (Sorry, I'm new to the GSD world... he's certainly beautiful, and I'm guessing the 'V' means something too) But I'm curious because the mother of the pup I'm getting (today!!!) is Panja vom Grafental, Puck's littermate. Just wondering why my puppy's uncle is so special  hehe.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats on the new pup!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Zidane


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

lhczth said:


> Zidane's sire has DDR and Czech lines (his dam is Czech) mixed with some west German working. Zidane's dam was from West German lines.
> 
> Don't forget the dog you saw also had a mother.  The few Zidane's kids I have seen have been down right ugly so the mother can play a big part in how a dog looks.




Thanks,

I am going to try and find out who Onyx's mother was

LOL, Onyx was so very handsome, he actually looked like Patti's Grimm, but a boxy type head/short snout (but darker sable), he was also larger then Grimm. I kick myself for not taking a picture with my Iphone, I will get it next time he comes in. 

Wolfspirit, Onyx walked past cages with barking dogs, didn't react, very confident and sure of himself. Very observant, owner told tech that he walks down street, doesn't react at other dogs, but walks down the street in complete control, very aware of his surroundings, protective, I think you got a great pup.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

JasperLoki said:


> Jane, do you know what the issue was?


Not that can be discussed here on the board.


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

> Wolfspirit, Onyx walked past cages with barking dogs, didn't react, very confident and sure of himself. Very observant, owner told tech that he walks down street, doesn't react at other dogs, but walks down the street in complete control, very aware of his surroundings, protective, I think you got a great pup.


Thank you! He is my first working line GSD, and has so far been a dream. He is also very confident but sensible and kind too. I hope he stays that way!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Zidane's son or grandson?


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

*zidane*



> Zidane's son or grandson?


Sorry, wasn't sure if this was being asked of me or not.

Kofi is Zidane's grandson (on the sire's side)


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ah, was confused because JasperLoki said Onyx is Zidane's son and I thought you guys were talking about the same pup.

Fine looking boy BTW!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Zidane was a top top world level competition dog in Belgium

He has not been used enough by breeders with females that should cross well with him IMO due to personalities of owners and business practices. His production could have been much better if he had been used with females that could have overcome a few weak spots that were common knowledge in Europe - here if these issues are discussed or even mentioned, it turns into a holy war!!! Ego and personality again rearing it's head to the detriment of the breed!

Lee


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

When people state such things, ask for specific examples and specific dogs. I heard some "dribble" about a few dogs this AM, but the person that started the information and relayed to my friend did not have any examples, just vague comments. 

Breeders needs to look at what he was bred to in Europe and the lines. What clicked and what did not. Where the dogs were places and what did they do.

We have a Zidane grandson. Very aloof, one person dog. Strong temperament and personality. Lot like one of Gabor's other dogs from before. But, no issue, not reactive. But, Gabor knows how to handle a dog like this.


----------



## ttotally (May 16, 2019)

I am in Alabama and I purchased one of his offspring, Buddy (8 years old). Buddy has a very good temperament and is truly working line shepherd. He loves to play ball!


----------

